# Roundcube + postfix db



## eeluve (Apr 25, 2012)

I have an old huge Postfix database on freebsd FreeBSD 8.1. Installed roundcube, launched it but can*'*t log in using my postfix accounts. Seen a lot of manuals, but don*'*t get an idea. Should *I* still create a new database for roundcube and pop it with mysql.initial.sql or should *I* connect my postfix db or *I'*ve no idea really. And how to do that.

Gives me 
	
	



```
cannot connect to IMAP server
```
 and *I* don*'*t have an IMAP server, *I'*ve got an SMTP one.


```
$rcmail_config['smtp_server'] = 'localhost';
$rcmail_config['smtp_port'] = 25;
```


```
firewall_type="OPEN"
```

*I'*ve no idea, help please.

Also now apache22 seem to not start. It says checking for syntax ok, sanity check, starting though rc.d script, but *ps ax* has no httpd in it. httpd-error.log says:


```
[Wed Apr 25 13:25:17 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
PHP Warning:  Module 'bz2' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/calendar.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/calendar.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/ctype.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/ctype.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/domxml.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/domxml.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/gd.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/gd.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/imap.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/imap.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/overload.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/overload.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/pcre.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/pcre.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/posix.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/posix.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/tokenizer.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/tokenizer.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/zlib.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/zlib.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'session' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'mbstring' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'xml' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'iconv' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'mysql' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Function registration failed - duplicate name - CRC32 in Unknown on line 0
[Wed Apr 25 13:26:06 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
PHP Warning:  Module 'bz2' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/calendar.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/calendar.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/ctype.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/ctype.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/domxml.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/domxml.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/gd.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/gd.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/imap.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/imap.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/overload.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/overload.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/pcre.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/pcre.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/posix.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/posix.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/tokenizer.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/tokenizer.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/zlib.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/zlib.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'session' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'mbstring' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'xml' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'iconv' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Module 'mysql' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  Function registration failed - duplicate name - CRC32 in Unknown on line 0
```

*F*unny or not really thing is, *I* have pretty much the same config right at my other hand on a windows machine, only using other aliases and that kind of stuff. *E*verything works perfectly. *A*lso is there something like Apache monitor for freebsd FreeBSD?

*I* could maybe find out something myself, but bsd FreBSD rewards me with super useful log information, "unknown on line 0", should it even appear in log? *S*orry, maybe *I'*ll get used to this system in the future, but at the moment it seems awful.


----------



## Shamrock (Apr 25, 2012)

First try to set up you apache/php and install missing libraries.


----------



## eeluve (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, *I'*m doing `portmaster -fR /usr/ports/lang/php5 && portmaster -fR /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions` now, hope this helps *T*hen *I'*ill paste you the *pkg_version -v* outcome of php. *T*his takes so long, and my bsd FreeBSD machine is beastial.

*B*y the way, didn*'*t mention this before, installing roundcube *I* had to correct some libraries manually, they had unset variables and sometimes wanted const char 2ble indexes to keep var type _[ What? -- Mod. ]_ and something else *I*, don*'*t even remember now. *A*nd *I* updated ports previously, is it actually an ordinar*y* thing for freebsd FreeBSD?

Now SMTP died. *I* love this system. Hope next will cause my hardware to blow, that would make my day successfully. Come on seriously, DOS is better than this. *H*ope that*'*s just courier, *I'*ll try to up after too. _[ What? -- Mod ]_


----------



## aa (Apr 25, 2012)

eeluve said:
			
		

> ...
> is it actually an ordinar thing for freebsd ?



In windows, or Minix derivatives, or X, developers tend to trashed you their universe whether they are used (or even run, or make sense), or not, fully featured, which used to be called as bloated. Only a few, or maybe it just me, still allergic to this garbaging habit, most other gladly accept since it's very convenient for user to never worry about what more junks to be installed, be it buttbook, violetberry, or shitter --memory and storage are dirty cheap, for god shake. Just like Apple had to abuse Darwin to be stand exclussive still. 

Don't worry, I'm quite sure FreeBSD will embrace that holy path soon.


----------



## eeluve (Apr 25, 2012)

```
php5-5.3.10_1                       =   up-to-date with port
php5-bz2-5.3.10_1                   =   up-to-date with port
php5-dom-5.3.10_1                   =   up-to-date with port
php5-extensions-1.6                 =   up-to-date with port
php5-gd-5.3.10_1                    =   up-to-date with port
php5-gettext-5.3.10_1               =   up-to-date with port
php5-hash-5.3.10_1                  =   up-to-date with port
php5-iconv-5.3.10_1                 =   up-to-date with port
php5-imap-5.3.10_1                  =   up-to-date with port
php5-json-5.3.9                     <   needs updating (port has 5.3.10_1)
php5-mbstring-5.3.10_1              =   up-to-date with port
php5-mysql-5.3.10_1                 =   up-to-date with port
php5-mysqli-5.3.10_1                =   up-to-date with port
php5-openssl-5.3.10_1               =   up-to-date with port
php5-pdo-5.3.10_1                   =   up-to-date with port
php5-phar-5.3.10_1                  =   up-to-date with port
php5-posix-5.3.10_1                 =   up-to-date with port
php5-session-5.3.10_1               =   up-to-date with port
php5-sqlite3-5.3.10_1               =   up-to-date with port
php5-xml-5.3.10_1                   =   up-to-date with port
php5-xmlreader-5.3.10_1             =   up-to-date with port
php5-xmlrpc-5.3.6                   <   needs updating (port has 5.3.10_1)
php5-xmlwriter-5.3.10_1             =   up-to-date with port
php5-zlib-5.3.10_1                  =   up-to-date with port
```

*H*ad to make several symlinks for libraries, to make postfix work. *I* somehow enjoy this. *A*nd Apache is up now, just curious if *I* need these json and xmlrpc to be the latest versions?

*S*orry, that*'*s a non-FreeBSD related question also, as *I* understand *I* can*'*t redirect users from http://www.host.com to http://www.host.com/mail through Apache (as it doesn*'*t allow blank fakenames). Is it maybe possible through DNS? CNAME doesn*'*t allow me to point on /mail. Just in case someone reading this might have a clue.


----------



## Abriel (Apr 25, 2012)

[CMD="pico"]/usr/local/etc/apache22/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf[/CMD]

```
NameVirtualHost [B]YOURIP[/B]

<VirtualHost YOURIP>
    ServerAdmin mail@host.com
    DocumentRoot "/usr/local/www/mail"
    ServerName host.com
    ServerAlias www.host.com
    ErrorLog "/var/log/httpd/host.com-error-log"
    CustomLog "/var/log/httpd/host.com-access_log" common
</VirtualHost>
```
[CMD="grep"] vhosts /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf[/CMD]

```
Include etc/apache22/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 25, 2012)

eeluve, would you be so polite to your fellow forum members and myself to spend some time on properly writing and formatting your posts? This is totally unacceptable, and I won't allow this to continue. 

Formatting & Style: 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18043


----------



## eeluve (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok, but the main question is not answered. How to connect roundcube to postfix db? Is postfix+roundcube enough at all for everything to work? www/roundcube/logs/error not writing anything since yesterday, though I tried to log in several times, unsuccessfully. 


```
$rcmail_config['debug_level'] = 1;
```

I*'*m just trying to help people help me. Maybe *I* need dovecot or exim, could you at least list the components *I* need? And would they all require different db's or the same? Generally I want it to work with pop3, but it doesn*'*t  So something-something imappy and to not ruin my existant server/db. Ok, in case someone will take a look, trying to run courier-imapd now on 143:


```
ADDRESS=0
PORT=143
MAXDAEMONS=40
MAXPERIP=4
PIDFILE=/var/run/imapd.pid
TCPDOPTS="-nodnslookup -noidentlookup"
LOGGEROPTS="-name=imapd"
DEFDOMAIN="@mydomain.com"           # edited ofc
IMAP_CAPABILITY="IMAP4rev1 UIDPLUS CHILDREN NAMESPACE THREAD=ORDEREDSUBJECT THREAD=REFERENCES SORT QUOTA IDLE"
IMAP_KEYWORDS=1
IMAP_ACL=1
IMAP_CAPABILITY_ORIG="IMAP4rev1 UIDPLUS CHILDREN NAMESPACE THREAD=ORDEREDSUBJECT THREAD=REFERENCES SORT QUOTA AUTH=CRAM-MD5
 AUTH=CRAM-SHA1 AUTH=CRAM-SHA256 IDLE"
IMAP_PROXY=0
IMAP_PROXY_FOREIGN=0
IMAP_IDLE_TIMEOUT=60
IMAP_MAILBOX_SANITY_CHECK=1
IMAP_CAPABILITY_TLS="$IMAP_CAPABILITY AUTH=PLAIN"
IMAP_CAPABILITY_TLS_ORIG="$IMAP_CAPABILITY_ORIG AUTH=PLAIN"
IMAP_DISABLETHREADSORT=0
IMAP_CHECK_ALL_FOLDERS=0
IMAP_OBSOLETE_CLIENT=0
IMAP_UMASK=022
IMAP_ULIMITD=65536
IMAP_USELOCKS=1
IMAP_SHAREDINDEXFILE=/usr/local/etc/courier-imap/shared/index
IMAP_ENHANCEDIDLE=0
IMAP_TRASHFOLDERNAME=Trash
IMAP_EMPTYTRASH=Trash:7
IMAP_MOVE_EXPUNGE_TO_TRASH=0
SENDMAIL=/usr/sbin/sendmail
HEADERFROM=X-IMAP-Sender
IMAPDSTART=NO
MAILDIRPATH=Maildir
```

then */usr/local/etc/rc.d/courier-imap-imapd start*
starting courier-imap-imapd bla-bla 
*sockstat | grep 143* ==> nothing

Ok, I don*'*t like to solve problems this way, but deinstall-reinstall with distribution configs made me through with imapd. But, still not able to log onto roundcube, neither atmail.

Ok, thank you all, I figured out everything myself. That*'*s a better way I believe.

I'm sorry, I know you are reading mostly at evening time, so must ask one last thing. From the local network this server resolves in a blink of an eye including apache aliases, but from my home PC it takes like more than five minutes for any alias (integrated interfaces included), but the host itself responds as quickly. I don*'*t really know where to look, tracert shows 3 hops with 1 ms each. It doesn*'*t seem to be DNS related either, as typing IP/alias makes me wait these five minutes exactly too.


----------



## inky (May 24, 2012)

Hello, Roundcube will not work if you don't have IMAP, because it is using it to communicate with user mailboxes. Just set up Dovecot or Courier and it will work just fine. Hope it help*s* you.


----------



## eeluve (May 25, 2012)

Yes, thank you. But everything done long ago, my setup in case someone's curious is authlib + courier (pop3/imap) + postfix + openssl + cyrus. Currently using 2 of atmail/roundcube/squirrelmail, didn*'*t like Squirrelmail too much.


----------

